
For God’s Sake, Go Get a Flu Shot - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/for-gods-sake-go-get-a-flu-shot
======
DrScump
This article omits the most important information: 1) which strains are
included in this year's vaccine 2) how many of those cases in NY (and
nationwide) were from a strain that is included in the vaccine? How many were
NOT? 3) does this vary by geography? (I would expect a different frequency on
the west coast vs the east coast, for example)

~~~
maxerickson
It's safe enough, and influenza dangerous enough, that the extent of the match
isn't that important.

